# What is your driver slogan?



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.

Facebook's is "It's quick and easy". 
Google's is "Do the right thing". 😴

Neither of these are fit for a rideshare driver. The best I have come up with so far is a reshuffling of Target's:

"Pay more. Expect less". Now that we can (temporarily) set our own prices in CA, this is what the pax I take have been doing. But this won't last forever. So I'll need a new slogan.

What's your Uber/Lyft driver slogan?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bluecrab said:


> My Uber slogan
> View attachment 519428


Well, it's short and to the point. And it would easily fit on the business cards I hand out to my early morning airport pax. I like it.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

"Get them there alive"


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Every ride has a happy ending


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

More is less.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


I thought Facebook's slogan was, "Move fast and break things," and Google's slogan was, "Don't be evil." (pfft!)


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Your satisfaction is the reason I drive.
or
Your satisfaction is the reason I Uber.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

My unofficial slogan is:

"My Car. My Rules. Welcome Aboard."


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

"Yes you may take off your Mask". :roflmao:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Pont A to Pont B, Ride with Uber.

" No Bills but Just fares. "


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> More is less.


That's perfect .That would fall in line with Uber's motto, we're taking more but you won't make less. Perhaps their slogan for passengers could be, we are charging you more but you will pay less?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Ass, cash or grass, nobody rides for free.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Iann said:


> Ass, cash or grass, nobody rides for free.


My dad had that on his rear license plate bracket for years. As a small child, I didn't know what #1 or #3 meant until later...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


" GET PAID".



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I thought Facebook's slogan was, "Move fast and break things," and Google's slogan was, "Don't be evil." (pfft!)


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Lyft sucks. Uber stinks. Have a nice day.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

The GPS Is Actually Pretty Good


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Bend over. No lube.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


They call me "The Breeze."
I keep rolling down the road.
Ain't running from nobody,
Nobodies running from me.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Mine is GFY

well not you, everybody


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

LOL Love it or leave


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ve only had one complaint so far. That person is no longer with us. Please, don’t make it two.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I can't drive 55

And I've got a jingle to go along with it:


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Just shut up and ride

Or ***** better have my money


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


I have two. On the header of every page of my business plan (123 pages) is the phrase. " Rich people do rich people things, Business people do business things, Poor people do poor people things."

The other one is my current signature.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

“It’s all about the customer “


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


Tip required.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Bend over. No lube.


Oooh my my bad.... I thought it was Uber's new driver slogan.

Mind is in my best Jamaican accent...
" it's going to be a bumpy ride!"


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


From a-to-b - safely!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

"Feed the Bear"


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


"It's quick and easy to do the right thing."

Now I'll probably get sued by both companies!!


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Buckle up butter cup.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing normal happens after 2:00 AM


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sit down,
buckle up,
hang on,
shut up.


----------



## MCR2020 (Oct 23, 2020)

Do not make me tap the sign.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have faith in God. Everyone else, they pay up front.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


I won't deny it, I'm a straight drivah


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Post #2 sends me to this, which sounds like a pretty damn good slogan to me:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> My dad had that on his rear license plate bracket for years. As a small child, I didn't know what #1 or #3 meant until later...


We had to move when I was about four years old because my parents were selling people dried lawn clippings as weed and it caught up with them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Every pax who enters my car brings JOY!!! Some on the way in and some on the way out!


----------



## Miran Chauhan (Sep 20, 2016)

"No Stuff Animal Allowed"
This drunk passenger who calls himself "Mayank" was masturbating with a STUFF TEDDY BEAR and where did he pulled out his stuff bear.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> My dad had that on his rear license plate bracket for years. As a small child, I didn't know what #1 or #3 meant until later...


So Oshawa it hurts... &#128531;


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

“shut up and let me drive “ works for me.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

"Resolved"

And let them figure it out.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

No speaky Engrish


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

FurF. That’s my driver slogan. Make of it what you will.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

*"Be ready or I will shuffle."*


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> "shut up and let me drive " works for me.


I don't like silent passengers.
For that matter, I don't like passengers who stink of cigarettes and those that argue about whether they'll wear a mask in my car. Oh. And passengers who start getting ready to leave when I show up. That's why I only deliver food now.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

"*Tip Cash or Get 1 Star, your choice.*" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Fart once, wipe twice.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Fart once, wipe twice.


Wet wipes or dry paper?


----------



## SWFL Driver (May 14, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


I'm not retired and just doing this to keep busy.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

No one rides for free 😉


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I did put an earlier slogan on my driver profile, but pax ignored it. None of them have ever asked what they can do for me. The ingrates.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Wet wipes or dry paper?


Depends on how humid the fart is?  &#129314;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

For my first few years of partime driving my motto was:

"I'll take _any-body_ _any-where_."

I have since modified that policy.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Sit down Shut up & have a nice day


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I say this to myself quite regularly when a ping comes thru and it’s base fare no surge, 

“I ain’t moving unless it’s surging”


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m on the highway to hell


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

On to the next one.
Don’t slam my door.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


Tired, pissed off and ready to throw you out.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Iann said:


> Ass, cash or grass, nobody rides for free.


Super 


Iann said:


> Ass, cash or grass, nobody rides for free.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> "It's all about the customer "


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Wet wipes or dry paper?


Tucks



Monkeyman4394 said:


> We had to move when I was about four years old because my parents were selling people dried lawn clippings as weed and it caught up with them.


sooo...someone wanted their cash or their ass? &#129315;


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> 
> Tucks
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Exactly.


That's funny! Sound like some hippie parents i remember


----------



## @drivemecrazy (Oct 26, 2020)

UberEats Driver brings food on the table. No longer the husband -o:
#newnormal


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

@drivemecrazy said:


> UberEats Driver brings food on the table. No longer the husband -o:
> #newnormal


That feels like a clunky slogan.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> That feels like a clunky slogan.


Tip&5*orGTFO is more concise.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I did put an earlier slogan on my driver profile, but pax ignored it. None of them have ever asked what they can do for me. The ingrates.
> 
> View attachment 520029


This is a good one. Scumbags tip their hairstylist, valet, waitress, bartender, the list goes on. The scumbags that we get in our personal cars don't tip! Especially if they have been drinking. We get them home safe and that's it. NO TIP!!
Where is our tip? Guess we don't care that much to anyone!! 
I once witnessed a group of people in a golf cart that was my riders, tip the driver 100.00. Just for not even a 5-minute ride. They didn't tip me A-S*S*H*O*L*E*S. I picked them up @ Talking Stick Casino, Scottsdale, AZ. They got a 1 star from me.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Cheaper than the bus.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> This is a good one. Scumbags tip their hairstylist, valet, waitress, bartender, the list goes on. The scumbags that we get in our personal cars don't tip! Especially if they have been drinking. We get them home safe and that's it. NO TIP!!
> Where is our tip? Guess we don't care that much to anyone!!
> I once witnessed a group of people in a golf cart that was my riders, tip the driver 100.00. Just for not even a 5-minute ride. They didn't tip me A-S*S*H*O*L*E*S. I picked them up @ Talking Stick Casino, Scottsdale, AZ. They got a 1 star from me.


Oh. Assholes also often don't tip those people.


----------



## meast703 (Mar 3, 2018)

You're going where? Sorry rides cancelled.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I had some delicious baby back tonight so I'm going with "ribbed for her pleasure".


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I don't even know what an aux cord is.


----------



## bredwinner88 (May 1, 2019)

When it comes to driving "dont hold that poot in, because Vladimir didnt."


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

sit down.
shut up.
gtfo. 

:coolio:


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

To shuffle, longhaul, and put Dara in the red.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

But Did You Die?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> Mine is GFY
> 
> well not you, everybody


That's mine too


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Burn in hell


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Point A to Point B. no drama.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 519525


Isn't it cool that they once had 500 dollar bills in circulation? I think there are higher ones too that I saw on eBay.


----------



## Prometheus1 (Sep 13, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


How about "my car my rules" ha!


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

A 2 B


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

If you’ve checked “Meet at Door” and you’re not wearing a mask, you’d better not be wearing anything else.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

“Have a Romy and Michele Day”


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What's your Uber/Lyft driver slogan?


----------



## BruceBurleson (Nov 18, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> All companies need a slogan. And according to some here, I'm independent businessman. I therefore need a slogan. I have been looking for inspiration from other businesses.
> 
> Facebook's is "It's quick and easy".
> Google's is "Do the right thing". &#128564;
> ...


How about "I get you there despite the limitations of this stupid app." lol. Maybe too wordy.


----------



## Skystar (Jun 8, 2020)

"Get in, Sit Down, and Shut up"


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

"Do you know how to tip on the app?"


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> ..."Pay more. Expect less". Now that we can (temporarily) set our own prices in CA, this is what the pax I take have been doing. But this won't last forever. So I'll need a new slogan.......


Why so little faith in your Uber Masters? Don't trust Dara Khosrowshahi to actually look out for the drivers, not that there isn't any axe or hammer hanging over their head with the passage of Proposition 22.

A refresher for those with a short memory:

https://www.latimes.com/business/te...-13/how-uber-lyft-doordash-won-proposition-22

I was quite disappointed this passed. In the middle of the pandemic you would think the proposition 22 would be a no go, but who knew the riders were really only concerned if their rides would go up. However, I would imagine with the surge multiplier option the cost of the rides for all riders had already gone up? Nobody in their right mind would want to pick up pax at base rates anyways?


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Iann said:


> Ass, cash or grass, nobody rides for free.


I saw that porn video on *******. Just type in Uber.

Porn hub


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Get the hell in the car and let's go!


----------

